# Winston Rod - Worth the $175 difference?



## Boozer

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Well, Boozer, I work on average 70 hours a week doing what I do to be able to afford Alaska and fly fishing gear.
> 
> I am good at what I do in helping people who would usually have zero chance against the insurance companies. It seems like your occupation is fishing. Not guiding, but fishing.
> 
> My personality is that I am trained to recognize BS. 95 pct of what I see you post in here is unsubstantiated and negative BS. You apparently don't like people who call you out on your "know it all" stature which you really don't have.
> 
> Have a great day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually I work in the auto salvage industry, my retirement plan is guiding, I do guide albeit not full time...

If you really researched it, most "guides" in this state are "guides" because their Parents left them a large sum of money or their wives make good money, I don't have either of those going for me, so I have to work another angle to pursue my "dream job"...

I don't have to work 70 hours a week I'm sorry that my profession does not require me to...

*I should "and I am" apologize for making fun of your profession, that is not fair as I don't know what you do exactly nor have I followed your career to know enough to make an educated statement about what you do. I truly mean that...*

I call BS on your assessment of me, but in reality, it doesn't matter...

I'm over it... Good luck on your decision...

I never in a million years would have thought me simply telling a story about my BIIx rod vibrating under power lines would cause all of this...

I have no desire to argue, so I will simply refrain from ever commenting on one of your posts again, no matter how innocent my intentions are, you seem to refuse to see it that way. You rub a lot of people wrong here, I'm sure I do to, that's life, some personalities simply don't mesh...


----------



## Boozer

tannhd said:


> That's jacked up.


Glad someone took my post as it was intended...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Boozer said:


> Just one last thing...
> 
> http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=404034
> 
> Those were my responses to you about your Helios, this was after my experience with a mid-flex 8 weight and the 8 weight switch rod, my statements here were spot on for what I thought of those rods and I still feel that way about them, but what I think is not going to mean you will feel the same about them. Hence why I never said anymore, what is there to say?
> 
> The post you keep referring to where I vented about my issues with the 9 weight Helios 9' four piece rod, I cannot find, but my statements were directed at that exact model and I never stated anything of the sort that your 8 weight would suck...


Well, you didn't search hard enough with respect to your blanket statements about all Helios rods which I am surmising was false back then based on your contradictory statement today that your complaint with Helios rods was limited to their 9 weight Helios

Go to paragraph # 8 of this thread:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=418688&highlight=helios+thomas

Where you said about all Helios rods:

_The Helios rods by Orvis are real nice, but I have broke 3 of them so far in 2012, in the last 20 years, I had NEVER broke a rod while fishing, not one time and I probably have more days on the water in that time period than most would in 50 lifetimes. I feel there are quality control issues at Orvis as every one of these rods blew up on me on the first fish hooked on them. Other Helios rods I have had worked great, but I lost all faith in them after those experiences. In the end, I sent every Helios rod I owned back and was given a refund, I will never buy a Orvis product again, while their customer service may be great, the only service I care about is the one I don't have to use. The worst part, one of the rods that blew up, was a replacement I received after one of them blew up on me during a trip to the salt, so after they inspected the first rod that failed me, told me in writing it was indeed defective, they then sent me yet another defective rod as a replacement which again, broke under a guide wrap on the first fish hooked on it. Not long after that, a buddy of mine had a brand new Helios rod in the boat, I was checking it out, hooked a fish "like a 7 pound steelhead with 6 pound Maxima tippet" and snap, lame..._

I suspect you said that because you need to be perceived as an expert on fly rods. Just like you keep insisting that a Katmai area trip can be done for "much less" than the $2,295 charged in 2012 by Naknek River Camp without offering any proof in that respect. Why? Well, because it seems you like to hear yourself talk. Yet nothing you say is helpful.

Your post here http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=404034 

that "Helios rods are amazing" was followed by you sending me a PM asking me to use the gift card at your buddy Dave Hise's fly shop. I have heard that he has a very nice fly shop and is a good guy but I had already been harrangued by you in other "Boozer knows all" threads and the last thing I was going to do is pay a friend of yours a favor.

Kory or Cory, I don't know you. I don't know why you go out of your way to hijack my threads. But please stop going out of your way to, in my opinion, just cause trouble. I like the Fly Fishing forum a lot. It won't take much to run me out of here as I don't have much patience for BS but it seems like you go out of your way to start arguments over nada.

Have a great evening.


----------



## Boozer

Nothing there contradicts what I have said, blowin up 3 9 weights chapped my ass. Huge hassle...

As far as the Dave Hise comment, you are delusional...

You got issues.


----------

